# new from Ohio



## Leahjen (Dec 30, 2015)

Hello, 
My name is Leah and I'm from Toledo, Ohio. I am a VERY new beekeeper; I received two hives on my wedding day, August 29, 2015. As you can imagine, I had a lot of catching up to do. Unfortunately, one of my hives was queenless at the beginning of December and so of course they are all dead now, but my second hive is thriving! I have 2 packages of bees coming in April, I'm really excited about it. 
I am enjoying using the honey and beeswax we collected in September!
--Leah


----------



## BeeRoger (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Leah,

Welcome to Beesource and Beekeeping,
I am president of the Maumee Valley Beekeepers and we have monthly meetings and a beginners class coming up to help new beekeepers become beekeepers and not "beehavers." Our meetings are the 3rd Tuesday of the month at 7:00pm in the Airport Hwy/ 475 area. We have a Facebook page with more info.
Roger


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome!!


----------



## Leahjen (Dec 30, 2015)

BeeRoger said:


> Hi Leah,
> 
> Welcome to Beesource and Beekeeping,
> I am president of the Maumee Valley Beekeepers and we have monthly meetings and a beginners class coming up to help new beekeepers become beekeepers and not "beehavers." Our meetings are the 3rd Tuesday of the month at 7:00pm in the Airport Hwy/ 475 area. We have a Facebook page with more info.
> Roger


Roger, 
Thank you so much! I had been looking for local beekeeping meetings, but got distracted - by bees! Went to the Ohio State Beekeepers annual convention in Oct. and to a beginning beekeeping class in Ashtabula, but I have so much to do and so little time... I will definitely be at the next meeting!
Leah


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Checkout the free beginners course online at: www.ohiostatebeekeepers.org/beekeeping_class Excellent videos for any level of experience (exmar thread on BeeSource, 01/05/16 "Free Online Beekeeping Course")


----------



## Leahjen (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank you Gary! This is extremely helpful!
Leah


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome from the Florida Panhandle (and a former Buckeye)


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Leah!


----------

